
Figma’s Story – The Thiel Fellowship Application - kaisix
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/figmas-story-part-1-my-thiel-fellowship-application-2011-dylan-field
======
fillskills
Wowed by the overall application. Wish I had half the smarts or quarter the
thoughtfulness. No wonder Figma is such and amazing and delightful tool.

Its really insightful to see other's entrepreneurship journeys and find out
that even the most successful entrepreneurs did not have a straight path
forward. There are so many highs and lows, sometimes in the same day. It is
really easy to bogged down in the lows and similarly get too hyped up by the
highs. Nowadays just trying to keep a level head through both, keep the focus
on the next problem to solve and trusting others to do their job.

Completely disagree about chocolate though :p

~~~
kaisix
>> Tell us one thing about the world that you strongly believe is true, but
that most people think is not true. If this belief shapes the way you live,
tell us how.

I'm curious to know the variety of answers we can get from that question.
What's your take on that ?

